# transport from UK



## jaynie100 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Just wondering about bringing some things from UK about 3cbmt.
My friend used one SNIP/and had so many problems with them and then besides being charged for more things then she bought over but they were very rude. She had to wait for ages for them to bring it to her after they had picked it up and no receipt so she couldn't claim it back from her company who was prepared to pay for it!!!
Does anyone know anyone else who does the job properly with receipts?


----------



## Costas_GB_and_GR (Oct 24, 2008)

wh don't you try Kostas or Patty?

K & A International Transport - Greek Haulage

The Old Airfield
Moreton Valence
Gloucester
GL2 7NG

Tel: 0870 060 0162 - UK calls
Tel: + 44 (0)1453 545577 - International calls
Fax: + 44 (0)1453 544 888

Kostas Karapetsas - export operations
Mob: 0788 920 8952

Patricia Vania Karapetsas - import operations
Mob: 0771 014 0773

E: [email protected]

there is a website - tell them Costas from Atens / Kefalonia / Leeds sent you. Tell them exactly what you need and I am sure they will help you.


----------



## jaynie100 (Mar 28, 2010)

*121 transport*



Costas_GB_and_GR said:


> wh don't you try Kostas or Patty?
> 
> K & A International Transport - Greek Haulage
> 
> ...


thats great thanks I will try them an not go with 121 mind i did hear I think it is dgh are ok that are in the paper! Dont know any of my friends who has used them though


----------



## jaynie100 (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks I will try them but i heard I think it is dgh are ok but i for sure wont go with 121!


----------

